# solar power subsidies in italy



## villamanni (Jan 21, 2015)

some years ago, i recall the government provided subsidies to home owners wishing to install solar panels that generated electric power. I think they even offered to purchase electricity from solar panel owners. does anyone know if that still exists? thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They've just passed a bill to cease new solar feed in subsidies. Certainly dont fund the panel's.


----------



## villamanni (Jan 21, 2015)

that's too bad. a single solar panel generates all our hot water. i had hoped we might do even more. oh well, he who hesitates ... many thanks.


----------

